

The First Extraterrestrial Marathon - littlesparkvt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC-rvKjBHfE&feature=em-subs_digest

======
pedalpete
To me, a Marathon needs to be run by a person, not a machine. I wish NASA had
found another way to celebrate the success of the 'Opportunity'.

